# Earphones/Headphones for Kindle?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet......but does the Kindle need a special type of earphone/headphone or will any standard one work?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a standard mini headphone jack (same as you would find on an iPod). I use a pair of Sennheiser HD 202 over the ear headphones. They are good quality at a very low price, plus have a decent length cord.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nope, just about any headphone will work.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought they were- but I didn't want to stick my Ipod earphones into the Kindle and break something LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't use mine with the Kindle--haven't loaded mp3's and don't like TTS. But I usually have my iPhone on while reading, and for that, I use these:



JBuds J3

(for those who don't like pink, yes, there are other colors!)

These are the best earphones for the price that I've found. They're comfortable, and they do a reasonably good job of blocking out external noise. I wore the older J2 version on several extensive plane rides this year, and had a much more enjoyable flight than my husband, who wore his standard issue iPod ones. I ordered the J3 for him in silver/white after convincing him to try mine (yes, he had issues with the pink, LOL). They weren't in the house two hours when I decided they were such a big upgrade that I needed to replace my J2 set.

I've just checked to be sure, and they do fit the Kindle perfectly!


----------



## dio_dio (Jan 6, 2011)

Will any earphone with a mic work with the kindle? I'm curious about the mic functions it has and I was wondering if earphone designed for an iphone would work.

I was thinking of these in particular..
http://ca.skullcandy.com/shop/fmj-chrome.html

There are pink ones on sale for $40


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I use earphones with mic & it works just fine.


----------

